# MTM Chip opinions & group buy.



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Hi all after having my problems with jabbasport not being able to map my tt im now looking in to getting an MTM remap. however due to living such a long way from where qst are based im thinking about getting it done via the post method (send ecu get chip fitted sent back and re fit). i know the car is ok as standard as it was run on the rollers at jabba and put out 230 bhp and no faults were found. Â so has anybody done it this way? and was all ok if you did. Â would also like to hear from people who have had it done compared to standard /other rechips if possible


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mmm, I think Kim Collins is going to be Â£2000 better off in his bank account soon, like you m8, I'm a little fed up waiting for the Jabba info to come through for my APX engine and MTM does sound attractive (apart from the price) with all that useable torque available. I'm going to make a decision very soon - probably tomorrow - between APR, Revo and MTM and I must admit that MTM are coming out favourites at the moment. I know there are fores and against on all three but I'm just going to bite the bullet and decide on one soon. Maybe a group buy of two?

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

group buy of two sounds good. know i can fit it myself just hope it all works ok.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Block,

To my knowledge, the people on the forum who have gone the MTM route are myself, Deve (TT Shop Dave) JAC, Dani and of course Rob Beves with his big turbo conversion, and I think it's fair to say we're all more than happy.

As always, I'd say try to drive a MTM chipped car back to back with both your own car and one with another chip to get an idea if you like the power delivery. Graham has driven mine, so I assume he liked it... 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Block,
> 
> To my knowledge, the people on the forum who have gone the MTM route are myself, Deve (TT Shop Dave) JAC, Dani and of course Rob Beves with his big turbo conversion, and I think it's fair to say we're all more than happy.
> 
> ...


 would love to try first but up here in the middle of no where its easyer said thay done. although if anybody fancys comming up to give me a go it would be much appreciated. maybe some one on the lakes tour has mtm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I've been considering getting my TT chipped since I got it cos at the moment it feels slower than my A3, and I was also swaying towards the MTM chip.

So now reading your comments bout the whole group buy thing I think I would like jump on the band wagon too!!!

Do you think it is gonna matter too much not having it rolling road tested etc? I'm not really sure what they actually do, is the rolling road test just so that they can produce a nice little BHP readout for you, or do they actually use the information to teak and fine tune the car?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I have been thinkin of getting my car chipped since i bought mine, this mtm buy sounds interesting.

What sort of prices are we looking at?

What power increases mtm claim?

Do they re-map, or re-chip?

Thanks


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was only joking re the group buy but I will be phoning today anyway to book mine in so I shall ask and see what Kim has to say.

Graham


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Chaps, one of my local mates has an mtm'ed S3, great chip, but it did conincide with a need for a new clutch (if you catch my drift  )

But is it really Â£2k for the chip


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No no no... it's nothing like Â£2K 

See what Graham comes back with...

Clive


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Chaps, one of my local mates has an mtm'ed S3, great chip, but it did conincide with a need for a new clutch (if you catch my drift Â  )
> 
> But is it really Â£2k for the chip Â


 no the chip is Â£850 + vat (although if we can get a group buy would hopefully be less), love itt was meaning for the two of us. power gains are 259 bhp upwards depending on rest of spec and torque im not sure but its higher than the rest but drops off slightly more higher in the rev range. and yes its a chip not a remap.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Right ive phoned kim at qst about a group buy on the chips and he says if we can get five people or more then he will do them for Â£750 + vat .which comes to about Â£882 ish.
he also said if we can organise 10 or more he would knock another Â£50 off ;D so come on whos interested.


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

Firstly I don't have a TT yet (can't find just what I'm looking for)

But I use Kim and the guys at QST for my S2 and I could not praise the quallity of their work or knowledge enough. Cheers,
davie
www.qstuning.com


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

I could be very interested too, I was waiting until Iâ€™d been to the rolling road day next Sunday, so I could speak with you guys and find out more about the different chip's and upgrade options available.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Kim's a nice guy and the product speaks for itself. A RR would be nice mind


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Kim's a nice guy and the product speaks for itself. A RR would be nice mind


John

Kims new onsite RR is being installed as we speak :-*

Vek


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, Ive bitten the bullet and booked mine in for the 16th of this month - had to make a decision. Cost will be Â£850 + VAT, another four and that price comes down to Â£750 + VAT saving Â£100 + VAT. I'm sure that BLOCK will go this route so all we need is another three to get the reduced price, so come on guys make that decision and contact Kim to confirm.

I'm a quarter of an hour away from going on hols so wont be able to organise any more for a week so its up to you.

Catch you all later.

Bye ;D

Graham


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

If you go for QSTuning/mtm for a rechip, you won't regret it. If you think you might go further with tuning at a later date, it's a no-brainer. I'm sure Kim Collins will be happy to discuss options - tell him I sent you! 

With the benefit of hindsight, I wish I'd gone for an mtm chip for my first remap, in which case I expect I would be around Â£850 plus VAT better off.

I'm reliably informed (by the people who supplied my original one) that secondhand chips (don't know about Jabba, I should add) make nice necklasses Â ;D

On that point, ask Kim whether an mtm chip can be refitted to another car with the same ecu and what he would charge to do it. That may help sway your decisions...


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> OK, Ive bitten the bullet and booked mine in for the 16th of this month - had to make a decision. Cost will be Â£850 + VAT, another four and that price comes down to Â£750 + VAT saving Â£100 + VAT. I'm sure that BLOCK will go this route so all we need is another three to get the reduced price, so come on guys make that decision and contact Kim to confirm.
> 
> I'm a quarter of an hour away from going on hols so wont be able to organise any more for a week so its up to you.
> 
> ...


 Right whos up for it then the list so far is......
Love iTT
BLOCK

whos next? suerly we can get 5 or is everyone waiting for the rolling road results?


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

I'm not so much as waiting to see the results but to speak with different people and get their opions on the different chips out there, and what other mods are also worth doing and what combinations give the best result/value for money.

So if you could please hang on a few days Iâ€™m 98% sure I will choose the MTM chip, money is not really the issue in this case but getting the right information is to me.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I'm not so much as waiting to see the results but to speak with different people and get their opions on the different chips out there, and what other mods are also worth doing and what combinations give the best result/value for money.
> 
> So if you could please hang on a few days I?m 98% sure I will choose the MTM chip, money is not really the issue in this case but getting the right information is to me.


 here here im waiting for the reports of that too keep us posted  even so im pretty sure im going mtm especially if we get five people.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

hoi Graham,

Got an APX too and the speed shop chipping my car had no trouble. They loved working with an APX.

My car started with 229 HP @32C & 100% humidity. Now 269 HP, same conditions.

Massive 394 NM torque... more often than not 280 HP or so.

If you want more info, Email me.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Whats an APX??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

APX is one of the early engine types / codes for the TT.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

come on show some bloody interest :'( its an mtm chip for gods sake, and at Â£100 less.


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

How many names you got now BLOCK? 
As i said i'm 98% for definite, will let you know by Monday 16th June


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> How many names you got now BLOCK?
> As i said i'm 98% for definite, will let you know by Monday 16th June


names stand at ......
BLOCK
LOVE ITT
TOPGEAR UK

two more please


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

well its looking like we'll be paying full price at the mo


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

lo guys u can count me in for the group buy, i've been looking around for a while now and i am definatly going for MTM. Just need some details do we all have to get it fitted at the same time or does it not matter when we book in to get it done, i live in glasgow so the only time when im going to be able to get it done is the week august 4th and im planning getting a suspension as well, so going to take longer if we all have to get it fitted at the same time. And will they be RR or just fitting the chip?

I have a S3


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> lo guys u can count me in for the group buy, i've been looking around for a while now and i am definatly going for MTM. Just need some details do we all have to get it fitted at the same time or does it not matter when we book in to get it done, i live in glasgow so the only time when im going to be able to get it done is the week august 4th and im planning getting a suspension as well, so going to take longer if we all have to get it fitted at the same time. And will they be RR or just fitting the chip?
> 
> I have a S3


 hi andy ive never organised a group buy before so bare with me on this. the group buy is just the chip fitted, you will however be able to get it rolling roaded for yourself if you so desire. i dont think we will all need to get it done together but may have to all get it booked together or put deposits down. by the way you dont have to go all the way down there to get it done you can just send you ecu and they will have it back to you in 3 days chipped. thats the way im doing it  .
maybe it would be best if everybody could e-mail me there propper names so that i could forward a list to kim at qst so he knows whos going to be booking. then if everybody could speak to kim personally and book their date then the group buy would be sorted.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Right so now we stand at......

BLOCK
Love iTT
Topgear UK
Andy

just one more and were away ;D


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

Come guys we only need one more :


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Just one more  somebody help us out


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

Just a quick note to 180 drivers. The upgrade will cost Â£650 +vat compared to Â£850 +vat for a 225. (before the group discount)


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

well there isnt going to be a discount unless we get another person


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Just a quick note to 180 drivers. The upgrade will cost Â£650 +vat compared to Â£850 +vat for a 225. (before the group discount)


 well spotted, id better phone kim tomorrow and check if the discount is still the same for 180bhp


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

:'(


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Guys,
I'm confused. I think a lot of peeps on the forum are. If I want impoved horsepower/torque, which is the best way to go? MTM/ABT...re-chip? Revo/APR...software re-map?

Is my Audi warranty compromised?

Is there a clear 'best' way?  :-/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I'm back from hols and I see we're are one person short for the discount, DOH!!

Well I'm 3 days away from having all that lovely torque thrusting at my back and if your one of those people who can't quite decide to go with this or not, I will post Tuesday night when I get back and let you know how I got on. Kim said that as long he has got confirmation be email or phone of four others and within a time frame of a couple of weeks then the discount is OK. That is a couple of weeks from getting the other four done - not just the confirmation, so you can't hang around too long making the decision.

Anyway as I have said above I shall let you know Tuesday how I got on.

Graham


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Guys,
> I'm confused. I think a lot of peeps on the forum are. If I want impoved horsepower/torque, which is the best way to go? MTM/ABT...re-chip? Revo/APR...software re-map?
> 
> Is my Audi warranty compromised?
> ...


AmD ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I, and quite a few others I guess, are waiting to see the Interpro results from tomorrow. I quite fancy the MTM, but since I have a 2001 BAM engine rather than APX I think I have other options - and am a bit strapped for cash with 2 lots of insurance due in a couple of weeks and just paid for the summer hols. Ask Kim to keep the group buy open until the end of July ( 'cos if he gets the numbers and offers the 100 quid or whatever, I'm sure you'll have thought of another mod to spend it on with him!)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Erm, Rob, have you not seen the sticky "Interpro Cancelled" thread...? 

Clive


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Erm, Rob, have you not seen the sticky "Interpro Cancelled" thread...? Â
> 
> Clive


Clive
Not when I made the post! I did see it subsequently.

What a pain, after you had put so much time & effort into organising it. I think they owe you a freebie now!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi, I'm back from hols and I see we're are one person short for the discount, DOH!!
> 
> Well I'm 3 days away from having all that lovely torque thrusting at my back and if your one of those people who can't quite decide to go with this or not, I will post Tuesday night when I get back and let you know how I got on. Kim said that as long he has got confirmation be email or phone of four others and within a time frame of a couple of weeks then the discount is OK. That is a couple of weeks from getting the other four done - not just the confirmation, so you can't hang around too long making the decision.
> 
> ...


 cant wait to here your comments graham, if is good im posting my ecu on thursday sod these lot  il pay full price if i have too.


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

ok just spoken with Kim, their rolling road will be ready in the next 2 - 3 weeks, i have said i will wait until then so i can take my car there and get a before and after run.

I'm also gonna get the milltech exhust fitted at the same time.

This will still count towards the group buy if we can get 5 people together, he has now had calls from 3 of us, so we just need 2 more!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, off to bed now to dream of my trip down to see Kim Collins at MTM tomorrow morning. Will be setting off at about 7.30am M11, M25, M23 and A23. Give us a wave or a flash if your on that route tomorrow morning.

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> OK, off to bed now to dream of my trip down to see Kim Collins at MTM tomorrow morning. Will be setting off at about 7.30am M11, M25, M23 and A23. Give us a wave or a flash if your on that route tomorrow morning.
> 
> Graham


 keep us posted mate


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, oh Graham.... :

Well?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, where shall I begin - at the beginning I suppose. Arrived at MTM at about 11.00, had a quick chat with Kim and off he went to check out any problems with the TTR and came back with a clean bill of health so off he went again to take the ECU out, at 1.00 I was paying the bill and on the way home.

I took it easy for the first couple of minutes until I got out of the town centre, came to a roundabout and thought I could just get out in time before a bus, floored it and my head shot back and hit the head restraint - quickly changed to second and the same thing happened again, backed off the throttle to regain my composure, [email protected]*k, the acceleration was incredible so I thought I would try it again, even better this time as I was more prepared, 2nd - 3rd and 4th and I've still got 2 more gears left!!!

Within 10 minutes I knew it was money well worth spent. The car is completely transformed, it truely is a great car to drive now. I won't mention any speeds here but in sixth gear the response is amazing as I found out on the M11 on the way home, its not what the car did but more the way it did it.

In case your still deciding to go MTM or not then from my point of view I am very pleased with the MTM chip and would thoroughly recommend it, if you want to feel a real kick in the back then you won't go far wrong by giving Kim Collins a ring. BLOCK - go for it m8 - you won't be dissapointed

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/MTM.jpg ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Graham, 
Glad you're pleased - I am leaning more towards MtM, the more I think about it - very well established etc but what is the actual power / torque. I read somewhere it was only 254bhp vs close to 270 for some of the others ? Or are they being extra conservative ?
Rob


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Rob, the invoice states a "254BHP upgrade" but without putting it on a rolling road I don't know. I asked Kim what he thought I should be getting with the other mods I've got and he seems to think about 265/270BHP and about (and heres the nice bit) about 300/310 lbs of torque ;D

Now I don't know about you but I don't go too much on figures as they can change from one rolling road set up to another, different weather, operator etc (hence Clives excellent Interpro idea) but as long as the car feels as good as mine does to me then I'm a very happy bunny.

There is an amazing difference between the car I drove down to Sussex this morning and the car I drove back ;D

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rob, take a look at this:









It's a composite plot from an MTM car, a AmD car and an APR car - all pretty much the same except the MTM car didn't have sports cats fitted, whilst the other two did.

For the original plots, check out http://www.rig.org.uk/newsite/TT/ttdyno.htm
Fingers crossed for Interpro attempt #3 and we'll have some more up to date graphs soon...

Of course, my standard caveat applies - the numbers and graphs don't really tell the story - drive the cars, one will suit you best.

Clive


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Clive,
The torque on the MtM looks very tasty, particularly as that's where the car will spend most of its time. All out top end may be great for the Mulsanne but I don't get over a Ton very often  Does Kim have a Demo ? Either that or write out 100 times get to the next meet - at least my TT is back and mended now so I have a better shot!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Well, where shall I begin - at the beginning I suppose. Arrived at MTM at about 11.00, had a quick chat with Kim and off he went to check out any problems with the TTR and came back with a clean bill of health so off he went again to take the ECU out, at 1.00 I was paying the bill and on the way home.
> 
> I took it easy for the first couple of minutes until I got out of the town centre, came to a roundabout and thought I could just get out in time before a bus, floored it and my head shot back and hit the head restraint - quickly changed to second and the same thing happened again, backed off the throttle to regain my composure, [email protected]*k, the acceleration was incredible so I thought I would try it again, even better this time as I was more prepared, 2nd - 3rd and 4th and I've still got 2 more gears left!!!
> 
> ...


 now thats what i like to hear, my ecu is comming out thursday morning and being sent to kim to get chipped ;D. after that report i cant wait. by the way are the MTM badges complimentary?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I like the look of the mtm chip, it seems as if it gives the greatest torque figures out of all the chips.... is this true??

I would love to get my car chipped in this group buy, only prob is that i will not have the money until a few months time, do you think kim would be able to take a deposit of say Â£100 on the basis that i will get my car chipped by them??


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I like the look of the mtm chip, it seems as if it gives the greatest torque figures out of all the chips.... is this true??
> 
> I would love to get my car chipped in this group buy, only prob is that i will not have the money until a few months time, do you think kim would be able to take a deposit of say Â£100 on the basis that i will get my car chipped by them??


 imsTTer phone kim and find out hes a good bloke so i would think he will let you. phone him on 01444451542


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

andy and topgearUK are you two still interested in this group buy? if immsTTer gets the go ahead to put a deposit down with kim then there will be the required 5 of us ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Rob, the invoice states a "254BHP upgrade" but without putting it on a rolling road I don't know. I asked Kim what he thought I should be getting with the other mods I've got and he seems to think about 265/270BHP and about (and heres the nice bit) about 300/310 lbs of torque ;D
> 
> Now I don't know about you but I don't go too much on figures as they can change from one rolling road set up to another, different weather, operator etc (hence Clives excellent Interpro idea) but as long as the car feels as good as mine does to me then I'm a very happy bunny.
> 
> ...


 graham ,i take it that there was no problems with the collapsing intake hose on your car! hope mines the same with that engine code


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I like the look of the mtm chip, it seems as if it gives the greatest torque figures out of all the chips.... is this true??
> 
> I would love to get my car chipped in this group buy, only prob is that i will not have the money until a few months time, do you think kim would be able to take a deposit of say Â£100 on the basis that i will get my car chipped by them??


 imsTTer ive spoken to kim this morning and hes said if you pay a cash deposit you can have the group buy price when your ready. can everybody let me know asap what there doing and phone kim to agree then post on here to let me know. im sending my ecu down on monday so would like all this sorted by then if we can


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I am in!!!

Phoned Kim and he has taken a deposit from me.

He also said that including me there are 4 people who are in for the group buy, is this correct??

He also asked me to tell the people who were interested but have not phoned to contact him, I think they are TopgearUK and Andy.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I am in!!!
> 
> Phoned Kim and he has taken a deposit from me.
> 
> ...


 excelent come on topgearUk and andy, where are you we need confirmation , asap ;D


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Yep i'm in, as a previous post says about 4 back or so, i'm taking mine there in 2 - 3 weeks when there rolling road is working


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

what was the final price you've got the chip for?


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

Hi guys

Right ive just spoke to kim and booked my s3 in to get chipped, as far as i know all 5 of us have phoned now.

All Kim requires is someone to compile a list of the peeps with there details ie. names, addresses, e-mail, car details. Block do u want to do this as u seem to have organized the group buy.

Andy. :


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Yep i'm in, as a previous post says about 4 back or so, i'm taking mine there in 2 - 3 weeks when there rolling road is working


 have you actually booked in tho?, if not then put a deposit down if you can to get the group buy.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> what was the final price you've got the chip for?


 we got kim to do it for Â£750+vat instead of the usuall Â£850+vat , unless we break the 10 barrier when he will knock another Â£50 off each.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi guys
> 
> Right ive just spoke to kim and booked my s3 in to get chipped, as far as i know all 5 of us have phoned now.
> 
> ...


 right ill sort this then, if you can all send me your detaitls as above ill send them to kim. dont know if its necessary as were all booked! but ill do it to make sure


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi guys
> 
> Right ive just spoke to kim and booked my s3 in to get chipped, as far as i know all 5 of us have phoned now.
> 
> ...


 right ill sort this then, if you can all send me your detaitls as above ill send them to kim. dont know if its necessary as were all booked! but ill do it to make sure


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

BLOCK, you have mail!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent stuff, I'm glad yoo all decided to go for it, you won't be dissapointed I can assure you, in fact if like me, I wish I had done this before.

You will each have to post your first impressions once you have had the rechip - BLOCK, I guess your going to be the next, so lets know what you think.

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi guys
> 
> Right ive just spoke to kim and booked my s3 in to get chipped, as far as i know all 5 of us have phoned now.
> 
> ...


 andy i have this in hand and have everybodys details except yours. could you please send me them asap cheers


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

Hi blocker

Right i just sent my details to your hotmail address.

Im booked in on the 24th july and i have paid a deposit, i cant wait for the trip home to Glasgow. ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Hi blocker
> 
> Right i just sent my details to your hotmail address.
> 
> Im booked in on the 24th july and i have paid a deposit, i cant wait for the trip home to Glasgow. Â ;D


 cheers andy, any chance of a contact phone number tho?


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

Done m8y forgot about phone number


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

cheers got the numkber andy. right then that is the list sent to kim at qst , just waiting for him to confirm and were all sorted ;D


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Paid my deposit today  

2 - 3 weeks before she goes in for a much needed power increase!!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

yep thats it, its all 100% sorted so graham expect your Â£100+vat refund soon . my ecu is getting posted on monday and ill have it back,, done on wednesday so ill post my opinions.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done m8!! Ive been out in it today and I still can't get over the difference between the 'Old' and the 'New' TTR, its awesome. I'm sure that by wednesday night you will have a grin from ear to ear ;D Not bad for Â£750!! And to think I was only joking at first about a group buy for two 

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Well done m8!! Ive been out in it today and I still can't get over the difference between the 'Old' and the 'New' TTR, its awesome. I'm sure that by wednesday night you will have a grin from ear to ear ;D Not bad for Â£750!! And to think I was only joking at first about a group buy for two
> 
> Graham


 yep i cant wait till wednesday especially seing as my k&w coilovers are comming on tuesday too. its going to be a busy week but the car should be transformed by the end of it ;D. just need to save for some bigger brakes then and ill have a complete package.

paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I have a cunning plan... think I'll be in too so long as someone buys the Mrs old Micra


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2002)

So, at last ! A few more MTM fans ;D It's the only chip that really makes full use of the turbo and makes the car feel fast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

I actually sent Kim an email on Thursday re the 150......no reply yet. 
If they have this variant covered, then I might well be in the back door of this group buy also!! ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Right my ecu is on it's way down to qst as we speak, i cant bloody wait till wednesday ;D. by the way the ecu is dead easy to remove if anybody is considering doing it this way, it took me all of 5 mins


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Really that good Block?? cant wait!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I guess your impressed then BLOCK ;D come on, spill the beans.

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

Right then ill try and be serious .

after what felt like a strangely long morning waiting around my ecu arrived at 2.00pm, by 2.10pm it was fitted and ready to fire up. ignition turned and fired first time nee bother ;D just felt like normal, i was hoping that they had remembered to fit the chip at this point.
right so i pulled out of the drive and set off nice and gently as i have just fitted my k&w coilovers while the ecu was away, and wanted to build some confidence in them first and check nowt was gonna fall off. 
then i got bored with that and the temp gauge was showing its usual 90 so i floored it in second ;D then third ;D. i think i need some better brakes . ive so far done about 100 miles today just playing with it on all sorts of roads and its absolutely brill, especially combined with the k&w's which are leagues better than h&r springs and standard shox. 
to be honest its different to what i expected, i though the car would sort of be a lot angrier, if you know what i mean, but its still as smooth as ever just miles faster ;D. can really play with it now and absolutely anhilate most things on road its great but id better watch my liscence.

you lot will absolutely love this, no doubt at all ;D ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

BLOCK, you have a message


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D guess what?


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

im still grinning from ear to ear, i think its getting faster ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

oh bye the way love iTT did you get you MTM badges with it or did you have to buy them separately ???


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I pleaded, begged and grovelled so much that I think Kim felt sorry for me and "No charge sir" ;D

I think mine has got faster too, don't know if its my imagination or what, if anything I would have expected it to appear to be getting slower becuase I was getting used to the performance but just the opposite is happening.

By the way, on the rear suspension of your new set-up, are the springs and shocks still separate or are they combined as per the front ie. true coil overs? Just curious.

Would you mind IM me with contact and costs please BLOCK.

Graham


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I pleaded, begged and grovelled so much that I think Kim felt sorry for me and "No charge sir" ;D
> 
> I think mine has got faster too, don't know if its my imagination or what, if anything I would have expected it to appear to be getting slower becuase I was getting used to the performance but just the opposite is happening.
> 
> ...


 even better ill send you an e-mail with pic's


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

Guys stop it im getting jealious, i have another 31 days before i get my chip fitted, i cant bloody wait ;D ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Guys stop it im getting jealious, i have another 31 days before i get my chip fitted, i cant bloody wait Â ;D ;D


 and rightly so


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

> Guys stop it im getting jealious, i have another 31 days before i get my chip fitted, i cant bloody wait Â ;D ;D


Yeah me too i've got about 14 days to wait[smiley=juggle.gif]

Really hope it is that good it's what my car so badly needs is more POWER!!!


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Guys,
I've been reading this thread with some interest ... and envy  basically what is the bottom line concerning bhp and torque figures, and more importantly, what is your 0-60 time ;D

thanks


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Guys,
> I've been reading this thread with some interest ... and envy Â  basically what is the bottom line concerning bhp and torque figures, and more importantly, what is your 0-60 time Â ;D
> 
> thanks


 funk knows at the moment but its definately a lot more than standard/quicker than standard. hopefuly get to interpro to find out ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Also Kim said that once his rolling road is up and running we can go back there to check it out ;D

Graham


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

You guys have it easy!!! only 14 days and 31 days?? just think about me while you are flooring your cars, i still have to wait atleast 3 months before mine is done Â


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> You guys have it easy!!! only 14 days and 31 days?? just think about me while you are flooring your cars, i still have to wait atleast 3 months before mine is done Â


 its ok though just think yourself lucky for getting the discounted group price ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Very true ;D ;D


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Graham - 'bout bloody time!!!! 

All Olive green roadsters should be MTM'd.  RIght Dave, Clive?!

Now remind me just how many years I've been harping on about the benefits of the MTM chip?? :

Just catching up with the forum and it seems that AmD aren't getting a mention...it's all revo, apr and Abt and of course MTM. Very strange how opinions change!

I can still remember being the loan MTM advocate, but its good to see that others are now appreciating the drivability of the MTM conversion.

Yes you can take it that I am a happy MTM chappy and have been for 3 years and two TT's. Go for it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Guys,

Excuse me for being the novice in this thread but in regard to the power outputs quoted after the conversion, Â are they quoted when the car is being run on superleaded petrol or normal unleaded. Â

Due to the amount of mileage I do I couldn't afford to run my TT on super so would I be able to run the car on normal after the conversion and if so how would this affect the power outputs?


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

lo james

I'm prity sure the MTM chip has to be run on optimax, but there are re-maps that dont need it, REVO+APR have programs that run on RON95(normal unleaded) + RON98 (Super/Optimax). You can switch between what type of petrol you are Using, so for long journeys use the watered down juice and when u fancy using super unleaded its a flick of the switch and bobs your uncle. So dont worry about that.

Have a read on these webbies tells u all.

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/revo/index.asp

http://www.goapr.com/

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/apr.html


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

I asked kim about this and he said that its programmed to run best on optimax but will run fine on normal 95ron if required just it will have slightly less bhp. so similair to the normal car really  whats the point in having a switch


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Cheer Guys,

Out of interest does anybody know how much power you lose when you run the normal car on 95 Ron?

On a few occassions I have been surprised how easy it has been for cars like sporty Clio's and BM 325's to keep up with me. I have always put this down to the fact that I run my car on 95.

Previously I had a Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo and in comparsion the TT doesn't feel anywhere near as fast. Only when traction becomes an issue do I feel the TT is as quick as the Fiat.

Although I love the TT this was one of my biggest disappoints when I collected my car (not ableto get a test drive prior to delievery) and I have been waiting for my warranty to run out prior to going down the chipping route.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

JAC, yeah I know. Both you and Clive have nagged me on various occasions, anyway its done now and I wish I had done it before, I think its the best mod to do pound for pound. I was saying to Clive the other day that it would be good if all four of us could turn up at the Interpro meet ;D

Four Olive Green MTM'd Roadsters all with (I think) FMIC's - cool ;D

Graham


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Although I haven't had it fitted yet but I have paid my deposit, I would like to thank Block and Love_iTT for organising the group buy, well done guys most appreciated!! ;D

David


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> I was saying to Clive the other day that it would be good if all four of us could turn up at the Interpro meet


You best sign up then : 

Clive


----------



## shivy_tt (Apr 3, 2003)

Just gotta know, will the extra power be enough to leave a boxter standing ;D really, really need to wind my mate up, well at least beat his 0-60 ;D


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

Boxster maybe, Boxster S not a chance in hell :


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2002)

There are several people who have out run a Boxter S in a straight line, they're not as fast as people think. Might be a different matter on a twisty road though.


----------



## topgearuk (May 6, 2002)

> There are several people who have out run a Boxter S in a straight line, they're not as fast as people think. Â Might be a different matter on a twisty road though.


I have just been going by figures, Top Gear Magazine says TTR225 standard 0 - 60 in 7 secs which I reckon is about spot on, boxster S 0 - 60 in 5.6secs.

So even if you chip and get another 35 - 40 BHP and better torque this is only gonna equal about 0.75 or low 6s which on my maths is still half a second slower then the Boxter S, I would say if anything the TT should be better round corners.

Mates just brought one so Iâ€™m sure it wonâ€™t be long before we can put it to a real test!!

I know these are only best no bars hold figures but it is the same for both cars.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I missed the group buy but would like to know what the new MTM owners think of their chips. It would be particularly useful if you could describe the behaviour of the MTM chip vs the AMD one. I have read elsewhere that the AMD chip is smoother but am not sure what this means.
W.


----------



## andy (May 17, 2003)

lo wintermute

u might still have a chance of getting in on the group buy i haven't got my chip fitted yet. Next week : but to find out u would have to give kim collins a ring or drop a IM to block he was the one organising it.

01444 451542 QST

Good luck


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Andy - I spoke to Kim - I'm too late :-/
Thanks for taking the time to reply though 
W.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If you look on Coupe-Sport 's website I think there is a comparison from an earlier rolling road. IIRC the MTM goes for BIG overboost leading to big torque lower down but less top end.

The AmD and APR were smoother torque curves - more like the standard mapping but more of it if that makes sense ?

I'm going AmD - I like the idea of it being done on an RR, customised to my car and checked before and after. I also hope Scott will be able to tailor it somewhat to my preferred driving style.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

argh - i didn't realised AMD actually tailor the mapping. Kim now has RR by the way so you can get a dynoplot I guess...

I looked up the superimposed plot that clived posted and it i can see what you are saying about the MTM boosting early on.. however I can not see that it is giving up TOO much at the top end...

Here is the plot I am talking about:










W.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

...and don't forget the other two cars had sports cats, which *may* have made a difference to the top end breathing. My car certainly reved more freely post cat-installation....

Clive


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

From AmDs web page:
Audi re-chips and E.C.U. re-mapping ...
AmD re-chips are widely acclaimed within the industry for one main reason - they work. We are often asked how we get such consistently good results, and the answer lies in our 'custom chipping' approach. We would never compromise our reputation by buying in 'off the shelf' chips, where the values have already been altered with the same set of changes. No two cars, even of identical make and model , will ever respond in the same way to the same set of changes in a chip, - each engine needs something different. The 'one-size-fits-all' approach can never produce optimum results. It never did in the old days of changing carburetter needles and jets, and it certainly doesn't with modern E.C.U-controlled engines.
What makes us different ...
At AmD, we have our own electronics engineer to map engines 'on the fly', on our 4-wheel drive rolling road. Using the highly accurate DynoPlot data capture and plotting system we can programme not just for maximum top end power, but also concentrate on what happens elsewhere along the power and torque curves. We aim for the best all round performance and efficiency whilst at the same time ensuring minimum emissions. Most important, we also have the technology to ensure that our re-chips are undetectable by dealership engine test equipment. We have the same dealership diagnostic equipment, so we are able to confirm this.

MTM, APR, AMD - all good stuff


----------

